# Painting Iybraesil



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey all, Ive recently started an eldar army and have gone through several itterations of the colour scheme. 

I really like Iybraesil but the painting guide GW gives for them Stegadon scale > Sotek Green > Temple Guard Blue gave me something far too green. 

Anyone know a better guide?

Many thanks


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pics? Try washing it evenly with a thin coat of blue. Or use non GW paints like Vallejo. Falcon turquoise is the same as Hawk Turquoise.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

this might sounds silly but you could try different variations write down the paints and see what you like.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's what I've done so far, i'm not sure what kind of eldar trickery is at work but it looks blue here, its much more green that this.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Try a thin blue wash over the entire model.


----------



## WraithPainter (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah I really like the Iybraesil colour scheme from the painting guide. Having done a few test models I think I've got it similar to the picture in the guide. 

- Basecoat Black
- Base layer Stegadon Scale Green
- Sotek Green (I did this completely covering the previous layer)
- Coelia Greenshade in the recesses
- 50:50 Sotek Green and Temple Guard Blue edge highlights
- Temple Guard Blue Extreme Highlight

















These dudes haven't yet got their last highlight as the previous attempt was a bit shoddy, you'll have to excuse my abilities as I am new to this. They seem pretty blue to me, and much more vibrant in real life. I think they key is thin layers, as always. You'll notice the hole in the middle, thats because these are the weird push fit splinter packs you can get, i didnt want to waste real guardians on testing the scheme out.


----------

